
Melting glacier reveals Swiss couple who went missing 75 years ago - wglb
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/18/melting-glacier-reveals-swiss-couple-went-missing-75-years-ago/
======
wglb
Followup to the story [http://www.cbsnews.com/news/switzerland-swiss-couple-
found-a...](http://www.cbsnews.com/news/switzerland-swiss-couple-found-alps-
glacier-marcelin-and-francine-dumoulin/)

